# Theater stopped working suddenly!



## gsuz1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi  i am new to this, your help or tips is greatly appreciated.

I have an Onkyo HT-R680 which came with the HT-S6300 (HTIB) I used it for about 6 months, and recently i bought an Apple TV, an Xbox 360 Slim I contracted Dish and an Apple Time Capsule.. as a result all of the cables were a mess now so I decided to unplug everything and start from scratch.

I unplugged everything and re plugged it (Only more organized)

Once everything was perfect I wanted to listen to some music from my amazing speakers  and i streamed it from my Apple TV everything seemed perfect, it looked and sounded amazing. 

When I was done i decided to play my Xbox, and in the middle of a game, out of nowhere my TV (Samsung LED 7500 Series Smart TV) displayed: no signal. I turned off my onkyo and my tv and turned them back on, they started working again, but two hours later the same "no signal" message appeared on my TV.

From there I basically did everything to find the problem, I changed TV inputs, HDMI cables I even tryed connecting my receiver to another TV but that didnt work either. And also when I connect my xbox, apple TV or Dish directly to my TV they work, so the problem i am guessing is my receiver's output.

I think that maybe i must have pressed some weird settings on my receiver while reconnecting but i honestly don't know, please help me or atleast give me some tips. 

Also additional information will be provided if requested. :wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It could be a handshake issue but as you said it worked before, does your BluRay player also drop out?


----------



## gsuz1 (Jun 5, 2012)

it doesn't drop out when i connect it directly to the TV


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you replaced the HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV yet?


----------



## gsuz1 (Jun 5, 2012)

yes, i even connect my receiver to another tv, but it didnt work


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, And your sure that the receiver is selected to output to HDMI? It sounds like you have tried everything.


----------



## gsuz1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont know, how can i check that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its in the user menu and I think there is a button on the front panel as well that should say something like "HDMI out"


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

If the receiver didn't work with a second tv, then it's most likely the problem. Sudden failure in use like that points more towards a hardware issue, but there are some things to try. 
Start by checking if you can get an updated firmware for the receiver.
Also try resetting the receiver to factory settings. Usually that's an option in the menu, but you can sometimes do it by certain button presses/combinations. 
Test it with only 1 source hooked up, and try all the ports.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

As DeuceTrinal suggested, start by only connecting the equipment you had originally and definitely try a factory reset. (I think you can do a factory reset on the receiver by pressing the vcr/dvd and standby button while it is turned off)


----------

